# Please help to ID



## DoctorV (May 22, 2008)

Hi!
Please help to ID the following mbuna. There were sold under the name of "Rusty Zebra". No scientific name was available at the store.
Thanks!
Val


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

looks like Ps. acei to me.


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

bulldogg7 said:


> looks like Ps. acei to me.


not an acei at all, does look like a zebra type. could be a young red top or even a hybrid, dunno for sure


----------



## DoctorV (May 22, 2008)

It is indeed a juvenile, 1.5 inch.
If it is a red top zebra, what is the latin name?
I have a juvenile acei, this one is similar but i can tell it is somewhat different. My little acei has no vertical bars and he is much darker, very deep violet/grey. This one is lighter, with a lot of grey/blue, and also these bars.
Thanks,
Val


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

the long body threw me off
are you talking about this fish http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1790 ?


----------



## DoctorV (May 22, 2008)

bulldogg7 said:


> the long body threw me off
> are you talking about this fish http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1790 ?


Maybe. Although it is nowhere as blue as those on the pictures.
If this is the case, G-d help me...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

DoctorV said:


> bulldogg7 said:
> 
> 
> > the long body threw me off
> ...


A dominant male would be that blue, not juveniles or sub-dominant males. Looks like a Zebra type, but hard to be sure which one exactly.

The name is made up, unless it is in fact a Rusty X Red Top Zebra hybrid


----------

